# What type of fishes to keep in my 60 gallon tank



## myanktandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I have just started keeping fishes. Have got a 60 gallon aquarium. Currently have 2 Koicarps, 2 Black moore, 2 clown head gold fishes, 2 Oranda gold fishes and 1 betta(fighter fish).

Please advise which other types of fishes can i keep. These were suggested by the pet shop owner only.

How many fishes can i keep in this aquarium?

Also could you please let me know the care regime as i am new to fish keeping. How much to feed them. Currently i am feeding them twice a day, about 40 pellets each time.

Do i need to have the filter switched on all the time? I have put the bodyguard A1600 sponge based filter, the capacity is 900 liters per hour.

I will be posting a few pictures later on.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TFK, the best thing to do with the filter is leave it on all the time. As for feeding, you could feed 20 pellets or so once and 30 every other day. Maybe even less. There are a few reason tropical fish ca't be kept with goldfish, the temp is too low for tropicals, and gold fish produce gargantuan amounts of ammonia. For cleaning a regular water change once a week should be fine. I don't think bettas also like cold water and aren't treated right. As you get deeper into this hobby you will find out that pecto,petsmart, and other large chain stores most of the time aren't right.


----------



## myanktandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Christople, 

Thanks for the reply.

ok will leave the filter on all the time.

As for the water change, how much should i change every week?

I am also not aware which of my fishes are not tropical fishes, and what should be the temp for them. Currently the temp should be around 20 to 22 degree Celsius.

Betta acts a little weird, it stays alone in a corner or under some rocks and some times other fishes trouble her and she has to change the position.She even has trouble eating the smallest of the pellets as even they are kind of big for her.

When i got her, she was a mixture or red and blue, now she is a lill silverish and blue. I dont know is it due to good care or bad?

The store i bought it from had her in a very small fish bowl with bad water conditions.

I live in India, the store chains mentioned by you are not present here. Actually there are not many chains here, it more like single owner operating a single store.


----------

